# The pregnant lady



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

A lady about eight months pregnant got on a bus. 
She noticed the man opposite her was smiling at her. She immediately moved to another seat. 
This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again. The man seemed more amused. 
When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing, She complained to the driver and he had the man arrested. 
The case came up in court. The judge asked the man (about 20) what he had to say for himself. 
The man replied, "Well your Honor, it was like this: When the lady got on the bus, I couldn't help but notice her condition. She sat under a sign that said, "The Double Mint Twins are coming" and I grinned. 
Then she moved and sat under a sign that said, "Slogan's Liniment will reduce the swelling" and I had to smile. 
Then she placed herself under a sign that said, "William's Big Stick did the Trick" and I could hardly contain myself. 
But your Honor, when she moved the fourth time and sat under a sign that said,

"Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident..." I just lost it."


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)




----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Brill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Most excellent :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------

